# Ungebetene Telefonwerbung ist trotz AGB-Zustimmung rechtswidrig



## Captain Picard (20 September 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78454


> Werbeanrufe bei Verbrauchern ohne deren vorherige Einwilligung sind laut Wettbewerbsrecht unzulässig. Das Verbot gilt nach einem Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Hamm auch dann, wenn der Kunde durch Abnicken der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) solchen Anrufen zugestimmt hat (Az. 4 U 78/06). Auch eine AGB-Klausel, wonach Adressen und Telefonnummern an Drittanbieter weitergegeben werden dürfen, ist null und nichtig.


Schlechte Aussichten  für cold calls... 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-werbeanrufe.php


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2006)

*Verbraucherschützer fordern schärfere Sanktionen gegen Telefon-Spammer*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80288


> Pro Jahr gehen allein bei der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen
> rund 12.000 Beschwerden über unerwünschte Telefonwerbung zu Glücksspielen,
> vermeintlichen Urlaubsschnäppchen oder billigen Handys (mit teuren
> Laufzeitverträgen) ein – und das, obwohl unaufgeforderte Telefonwerbung (so
> ...


----------

